# Vancouver Open, Summer 2013 - Week after Worlds!



## Meep (Apr 18, 2013)

The Vancouver Open, Summer 2012 will take place on August 3rd, 2013, at Central City Shopping Centre.

This is a great opportunity for those visiting North America for Worlds to experience another WCA competition in another great city!


*Event list:*

2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
4x4x4
5x5x5
Megaminx
Square-1
Rubik's Clock

*Details:*
Here

*Registration:*
Here


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 2, 2013)

Good luck to all who are competing tomorrow! Have fun!


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone going that's trying to sell anything? Looking for a 3x3 as the only one I have is a LingYun T_T


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks again to everyone for a great competition. HKNowstore.com for prize sponsorship, CrazyBadCuber for securing of said prize sponsorships, Central City Shopping Centre for hosting the venue, and all of our great volunteers and competitors. 

My personal favourite moments:

-Failing to get sub20 average in practice, somehow managing to get sub20 average in 2 rounds.
-"The whole idea is that it's 'head to head', not 'head THEN head'. It's not just about you, you know."
-Nailing my PB on Megaminx (sub 3 min), getting me in below cut-off and allowing me to complete my average. Then subsequently getting every time above 3 minutes.
-Through absolutely no fault of my own, somehow managing to secure 12th place overall.


----------



## DistinctThought (Aug 4, 2013)

dbax0999 said:


> Anyone going that's trying to sell anything? Looking for a 3x3 as the only one I have is a LingYun T_T



Out of curiosity, is that a black LingYun V1? If it is and you'd be willing to trade by mail, I'd trade you a black or white MoYu Weilong for it. I have other 3x3x3s as well if you're interested in discussing trade options.


----------



## janelle (Aug 5, 2013)

Toquinha1977 said:


> -"The whole idea is that it's 'head to head', not 'head THEN head'. It's not just about you, you know."



^@18:24ish. Did I not say you're an awesome announcer =3 

[youtubehd]AgFOE_8AT-Q[/youtubehd]

Here's a majority of the finals. I'm missing everyone's last solves since my phone ran out of space. Remind me not to record long videos in 1080p. Only took 13 hours to upload >.>


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 6, 2013)

janelle said:


> ^@18:24ish. Did I not say you're an awesome announcer =3



You certainly did, thanks. I got my quote mixed up, so thanks for posting.

Side note, I wasn't _specifically_ trying to be a sanctimonious smartass with the "not just about you" comment...okay, maybe a little.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 9, 2013)

DistinctThought said:


> Out of curiosity, is that a black LingYun V1? If it is and you'd be willing to trade by mail, I'd trade you a black or white MoYu Weilong for it. I have other 3x3x3s as well if you're interested in discussing trade options.



I think it is, do you know how to tell between v1 and other versions? I could take pics if you can ID it.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 10, 2013)

Who was it who got the megaminx LL skip?


----------



## janelle (Aug 10, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Who was it who got the megaminx LL skip?



According to Kris, Turbo.


----------

